# Grouse up big cottonwood?



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Im hiking lake catherine tomorrow (I still need to get out on the mountain even though I dont have a deer tag) and im wondering if this is a good area to hunt grouse? I've never hiked the area, can anyone tell me if this is too much of a heavily hiked trail to be packing a shotgun and shooting grouse along the way?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've seen grouse up Millcreek canyon, and up Bear Trap Fork in Big Cottonwood above Willow Heights. You can't have a dog in the Cottonwoods, though, so I've never hunt grouse up there. It's good habitat. All the local canyons get lots of hikers, but just get off the trails and you should be fine.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't think firearms are allowed--archery only.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Gumbo said:


> I don't think firearms are allowed--archery only.


It's archery only for big game, but I'm pretty sure you can hunt upland game with a shotgun. The usual 600 feet rule applies.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

WRONG... no firearms in SL county outside of a gun range. Period.

See my previous post/discussion on this topic: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=21120

As we discussed in this previous topic, North of I-80 this hasn't/isn't really enforced, although a separate ordinance was passed a few years ago banning firearms hunting in Emmigration canyon... typical government bureaucracy: redundant, contradicting, confusing ordinances that are only partially enforced, sometimes, in some locations, depending on who complains, who responds, and your attitude when you get caught doing what nobody can tell you for sure is illegal until you are prosecuted. But you will only be prosecuted if you don't agree to just pay the fine...

Bottom line...unless you are hunting the extended archer area with archery tackle hunting in SL county is a BAD IDEA!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

jeff788 said:


> WRONG... no firearms in SL county outside of a gun range. Period.


I believe your are incorrect. There have been and can be LE cow elk hunts, moose, mountain goat hunts in the SLC county area. IF there is a season in which you can draw a tag, as mentioned above, you can shoot a firearm. Be very certain of your distances from buildings. In regards to grouse, the same rules apply.

The questions should probably be more....is it worth it? With the amount of people on the front, your bound to run into someone not thrilled to see you with a shotgun in hand.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont have any problem telling off an anti hunter when i've been given trouble about hiking around with a shotgun, but as I pulled up to the trail head on saturday I decided to leave the gun behind and just enjoy a good hike. The hike was in brighton ski resort and it didnt seem like safe hunting with the amount of other people blazing their own trails through the trees. Awesome lake, and awesome grouse country, but not safe hunting area and Im sure the resort wouldnt allow hunting. I was happy just to get out and enjoy the woods even though im forced to miss out on the deer hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

There isnt any reason to hunt them with a shot gun up there. It will just bring unwanted attention you dont need.

Next time just take a pocket sling shot and have at them. There so stupid ive caught them with my bare hands


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> There isnt any reason to hunt them with a shot gun up there. It will just bring unwanted attention you dont need.
> 
> Next time just take a pocket sling shot and have at them. There so stupid ive caught them with my bare hands


Unfortunately a slingshot is not legal for grouse, but a bow with some bird points is!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats lame! What about killing them by throwing rocks at them.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have hunted south of I-80 with a shotgun, and will continue to do so. I've also had many friendly conversations with non hunters while doing so. The last thing I heard is that you just need to be 600 feet from occupied buildings. Maybe there have been new regulations put in place, but there appears to be a great deal of confusion on this issue. I am reluctant to cede hunting areas. Hell, there's chukar and grouse up there.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I've also hunted in the Wasatch south of I-80 quite a bit (including Big Cottonwood). You definitely get some looks from hikers -- and sometimes nasty comments -- but that's no reason to avoid the area. I find that having a pleasant and respectful attitude goes a long way when talking with the non-hunters you meet on the hikes in and out. 

It may go without saying, but please do us all a favor and don't shoot the birds you'll invariably see from/on the trail. I can't think of a better way to p*ss off hikers than shooting from the footpath.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

ted said:


> I've also hunted in the Wasatch south of I-80 quite a bit (including Big Cottonwood). You definitely get some looks from hikers -- and sometimes nasty comments -- but that's no reason to avoid the area. I find that having a pleasant and respectful attitude goes a long way when talking with the non-hunters you meet on the hikes in and out.
> 
> It may go without saying, but please do us all a favor and don't shoot the birds you'll invariably see from/on the trail. I can't think of a better way to p*ss off hikers than shooting from the footpath.


I have a photo of Heidi on point in the middle of a popular trail. There was nobody around, and the birds were downhill from the trail, so I took the shot. IIRC, I missed.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> Thats lame!


I completely agree.



swbuckmaster said:


> What about killing them by throwing rocks at them.


Still a no-no...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've killed grouse with rocks, too. I don't think anybody would object, as rocks aren't firearms. I spoke to the DWR just now, they say that hunting with a shotgun is legal. They also recommended I call the sheriff, which I did. The first guy said there was no hunting south of I-80 because it's private ground. WTH, dude? I'm waiting for a return call from a deputy. It is as suspected, there's a great deal of confusion on this point. I certainly wouldn't take a shotgun onto a resort, and the Cottonwood canyons are closed to dogs, anyway. Millcreek is open, though, and if you happen to stray a bit over the top of either ridge, no big deal.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

gdog said:


> jeff788 said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG... no firearms in SL county outside of a gun range. Period.
> ...


gdog, you are correct that there are rifle hunts in SL county, but I am also correct that nonetheless there are ordinances prohibiting the use of firearms in SL county. That is the point I was trying to make in my post: there is a boondoggle of regulations, ordinances, practices, etc. that aren't clear, are are not consistently enforced.

I began studying this after I decided to take a trip up Lambs canyon to hunt grouse. I arrived at the mouth of the canyon and saw signs saying that it was prohibited to discharge firearms in SL county and there was an ordinance number. I went home an looked it up and here's what I found:

_10.64.010 Discharge restrictions generally.
It is unlawful for any person to discharge any firearm, gun, sparrow gun, flipper or similar contrivance within the limits of the county except in a careful and prudent manner, and in such designated area as the council shall by proclamation appoint. Areas so designated shall be indicated by the posting of appropriate signs and markings thereon._

Are there signs posting the area as open to firearms during the firearm hunts in SL county? Not that I've ever seen. To my reading that makes it against the law, but I'm not a lawyer (thank GOD!).

If anyone can offer any clarity on this I welcome it, but to my view the laws are all a big mess and you are just asking for it hunting with a firearm in SL county. One day you're likely to run into a CO or sheriff's officer that doesn't care that you've been hunting there since you were a kid, and nobody was around, nobody got hurt, people hunt moose, goats, sheep, etc. here all the time. It's against the county ordinance, you're going to get a fine. Tell it to the judge. Not worth it to me.

It is sad that we've been pushed out of such a beautiful area with so much game for those willing to burn some boot leather. I'd like to see this clarified and changed, but don't see it happening anytime soon. The ski resorts, save our canyons, wasatch mountain club, etc. have a lot of weight to throw around and I don't think any of them will be throwing it in our direction.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Good news. The sheriff deputy I just spoke to just now confirms that hunting with a shotgun is legal in the county. Be safe.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

That's great, but I'd write down the CO and Sheriff's officer's names that you talked with. On the thread I linked to in my first post sittingbull reported calling and being told no shotguns in SL county, a CO told elkmaster it was ok, and Artoxx was told by a CO that it wasn't ok anywhere in the county. :? I just hope that the CO and Sheriff's officer that you talked to are the same ones on duty when you decide to hunt.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

jeff788 said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > jeff788 said:
> ...


Take a look at bottom of 2nd page of this link... http://council.slco.org/agendas/2012/cowmin2012/012412.pdf


----------

